# Diy Co2



## dankels (Oct 30, 2006)

i was thinking about making some co2 with yeast and a bottle and was wondering if anyone has tried this and had noticeable results.


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2006)

..it's messy, it stinks like hell and if proper 'flow through' ventilation is in effect, will pretty much void the minute amounts of co2 it produces..."IMHO"...


----------



## dankels (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for the feedback
 hick, anyone have any suggestion on how to get co2 into my room without buying tanks and regulators?


----------



## jb247 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, gotta say I disagree with ya Hick...I've grown without and with the DIY CO2 set-up and it definately makes a difference...I've added about 20-25% of finished product using this method in my small (6 plant) garden...using a 1 litre plastic soda bottle, drill a small hole in the screw on lid, fill with water, add 2-3 teaspoons of bakers yeast and an equal amount of table sugar, this will produce for about 7-10 days. To check if it is still producing CO2, put your finger over the hole in the lid and give the contents a shake...if there is pressure when you remove your finger, it is okay...if not, it's time to remove half of the water, refill and add more sugar. This along with a variety of other techniques has added to my end product. Every little bit helps...imho

Peace...j.b.


----------



## dankels (Oct 31, 2006)

but did you have decent ventilation?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 31, 2006)

With CO2 you dont want ventilation.


----------



## dankels (Oct 31, 2006)

so would it be better to have no ventilation higher tempatures with co2 or adequate ventilation low tempatures and no co2?


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2006)

without tanks and meters...thermostats and controlled venting..."Without a doubt"...adequate ventilation.


----------



## rockydog (Nov 1, 2006)

Check urbangrower out, they use AC units to cool the room and have no exhaust fans and get huge buds growing with CO2.


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Check urbangrower out, they use AC units to cool the room and have no exhaust fans and get huge buds growing with CO2.



Do they use yeast and sugar recipes???...I doubt it. My guesse is tanks and guages and thermostats, ect.
Bet they are growing in a "totally" controlled environment. Thermostas that turn the AC on at a certain temp and back off at a certain temp. Metering guages to control ppm, ect.
Co2 can be beneficial, but is best utilized in a 100% "controlled" environment.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree with Hick on that last post. The people that use C02 have very well set-up AND expensive grow rooms. For the amature it is best just to have a well ventilated room...


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 25, 2006)

how about just spraying a little carbonated water from time to time?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2006)

Spraying carbonated water is a good way to add co2.


----------



## turfsire (Nov 29, 2006)

how do u make carbonated water to spray on the plants and how many times do u spay on the plants once a day twice a day ??
thanks


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 14, 2006)

RE:  Temp.  If you are running consistent (about 1500 ppm) in your room you can let the temp run up to 10 degrees higher.  I usually let the exhaust kick in at 86-87. 

Hick,  I think you're a 100% spot on here.  Without knowing what your ppm or some type of delivery system you have no idea what level or what consistency you're maintaining in your room.

I use a Co2 system with regulator /monitor/ all with CAP equipment.  You can adjust the level in the room,  the flow (l/min),  and the CO2 is shut off when the exhaust is on or the lights are off.

I think one experiment I am going to run in the 'off-season' is put together one of these yeastie beasties and meter out what it puts out.  I think you will have over or underkill.

As far as spraying carbo water goes, dudes,  unless you are in an airtight room,  that CO2 starts dropping the minute you stop delivery.  It can drop fairly slowly but you are going to need a reup a few times throughout the day.  You gotta have some way of telling or it's like eyeballing nutes. 

Every bit helps?  No,  I gotta disagree because not every bit is helpful.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 25, 2007)

You can buy bottles of carbonated spring water, it will be a little expensive but another alternative is to use pure water in a soda stream (remember them?) and bung that into a hand sprayer and that will produce a small amount of Co2


----------



## night501 (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont know iv just been turning my fan off and breathing on my plant for 10 minutes a day.
i mean think about it why go and spend money on something when you produce it naturally.
hows about blowing up a balloon, turning off your fan, put duct tape on the balloon and poking holes in it threw the duct tape with a needle. not to many holes, maby 3 or 4. iv never used this method but i dont see why it wouldnt work. its not a whole day kinda trick but im sure you could get a few minutes from it.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 1, 2007)

I used the 1 liter soda bottle with sugar and yeast.  The last two weeks I sprayed Soda Water (You can buy at any grocery store, just make sure it is sodium free) once a day.  Probably not enough to do anything, but it gave me something to do with them and so what the heck.  I can't tell you if it is higher yield as I didn't have a control group to go by.


----------



## DLA (Mar 5, 2007)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Check urbangrower out, they use AC units to cool the room and have no exhaust fans and get huge buds growing with CO2.


 
Hey RD I've done searches and can not find this info...any links?

Thanks,


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 5, 2007)

try this site on co2
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2378.html


----------



## high_man (Mar 14, 2007)

how is co2 obsorbed by the plant is it through the roots or the leaves if its through the roots is it possible to add this stuff http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/FlourishExcel.html i use it in my aquarium for my plants as i dont have a  co2 set up for them to survive and adding this stuff in there helps alot as i have plants in there that are 8months old usaully they only lasted me about 2 weeks, so will adding this stuff when watering help the plants get co2 or will it end up killing them


----------



## DLA (Mar 14, 2007)

high_man said:
			
		

> how is co2 obsorbed by the plant is it through the roots or the leaves if its through the roots is it possible to add this stuff http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/FlourishExcel.html i use it in my aquarium for my plants as i dont have a co2 set up for them to survive and adding this stuff in there helps alot as i have plants in there that are 8months old usaully they only lasted me about 2 weeks, so will adding this stuff when watering help the plants get co2 or will it end up killing them


 
I think you should really do more reading about the subject.  Your bound to get several opinions regarding this, my opinion is don't even think about it.  I am not going to take the time to explain the ins and outs of Co2 absorption, but you should.


----------

